# AMD Phenom™ X4 9550 Quad-Core Processor vs Intel® Core™2 Duo Processor E7400



## Hence90 (Apr 22, 2009)

*AMD Phenom™ X4 9550 Quad-Core Processor vs Intel® Core™2 Duo Processor E7400*

Wondering which product is more effective/faster when It comes to gaming.

AMD Phenom™ X4 9550 Quad-Core Processor

Processor
AMD Phenom™ X4
Processor Speed
2.2GHz
Cache Memory
2MB L2 + 2MB shared L3
System Memory (RAM)
6GB
Type of Memory (RAM)
PC2-6400 DDR2 SDRAM
Hard Drive Type
Serial ATA (7200 rpm)
Hard Drive Size
640GB
Graphics
NVIDIA GeForce 9100
Video Memory
256MB (dedicated); up to 1599MB (allocated by Windows Vista)

vs
Intel® Core™2 Duo Processor E7400

Processor
Intel® Core™2 Duo Desktop
Processor Speed
2.5GHz
System Bus
1066MHz
Cache Memory
3MB on die Level 2
System Memory (RAM)
6GB
System Memory (RAM) Expandable To
8GB
Type of Memory (RAM)
DDR2 SDRAM
Hard Drive Type
Serial ATA (7200 rpm)
Hard Drive Size
750GB
Graphics
Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator X3100
Video Memory
128MB (shared)

Please help! Thank you. :wink:


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: AMD Phenom™ X4 9550 Quad-Core Processor vs Intel® Core™2 Duo Processor E7400*

Hi, Hence90. Welcome to TSF.

I'd personally go with Intel® Core™2 Duo Processor E7400 due to it's speed. Also, if you're building a new computer for gaming, I'd suggest Intel Core i7[1].

[1] http://www.intel.com/products/processor/corei7/index.htm

Good luck. If you have any more questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: AMD Phenom™ X4 9550 Quad-Core Processor vs Intel® Core™2 Duo Processor E7400*

Have a look at these charts the E7400 is not listed but it is faster then the E7200 that is and real close to the E6700.> http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/desktop-cpu-charts-q3-2008/Crysis-1680x1050,818.html


----------

